# King Arthur Bread Baking Classes



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

King Arthur Flour is holding bread baking classes here in town to highlight the fact that their products are now available at a local grocery store (Schnucks). They are having two classes, sweet breads and artisan breads, each two hours long. I was wondering if any of you have attended classes given by King Arthur and if they are worth going to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I have not, but the classes caught my eye too...their catalog is interesting and the recipes look good....I think it's worth a try...price is right.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

I haven't had the chance, but know someone who has and she was very pleased with what was offered. If the classes are as good as the products from their catalog are I don't think it will be a waste!(or waist).


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have not been to any of their classes, but I know where you can find people that have  The Baking Circle is a message board operated by King Arthur. It's quite lively, well mannered and full of good info. Even though they run the site, King Arthur's stays out of the way. It's more than just a promo site.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I'd like to take both classes but it looks like I'll only be taking the artisan bread class. I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I assisted at a King Arthur bread class a few years ago; found it very informative, the instructor was knowledgeable, and the class was a lot of fun - bread was great, too! They really address a lot of the problems that home bakers may encounter with bread baking.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Svadhisthana,

Thanks for the info. I might just see you there on Thursday. Maybe Schnuck's will carry more KA flour. I buy 6 bags or more at a time when they do have some in stock because they run out too quickly. I'm also hoping that Schnuck's will now order some of the high protein flour for making bagels and bialys. I requested before, but no results so far.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I arrived at about 7:00 and the room was packed. I ended up sitting waaaay in back but with the aid of a large overhead mirror I could still see fairly well. The instructor covered basics like the proper way to measure flour, making a poolish, the differences between A.P. flour and Bread flour, using a bread machine (for kneading only-something I'm quite familiar with ), couches, dough rising baskets, kneading slack dough, turning dough, and a few basic shapes. All in all it was a good class. I came away with some new bits of information and it put me in the mood to bake more. The past few weeks I haven't had the time or patience to bake bread, so I've been making frequent trips to the local bakery to get my "fix". Last night I came home and made a poolish-better run to the store for more flour..............


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To All:

Contact your local food distributor to see if they carry 50# bags of flour. They should cost less that $15 per bag. Yes, <$15 per bag. Cheaper than going to a grocery store.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My dear Kokopuffs - Don't you think 50# bags of flour is a little intimadating for the home cook? I do absolutely agree with you re the pricing, though.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Marm:

Absolutely NOT!!! Especially when two-one and a half pound bread loaves are made weekly. A 50 # sack will last therefore about 6 months. And, that works out to approximately 20 cents per pound of dry flour which allows for lots of mistakes (learning curve) inherent in breadmaking.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Koko,

I know you told me before, but tell me again, what flour do you use? Anyway, the company my wife works for just sold their Robin Hood flour division, so no more cheap Robin Hood for me.

Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Kuan:

'Twas Alpine Flour that I use from the Rocky Mountain Flour MIlling operation, located in Platteville, Colorado - about 30 minutes north of Denver. Their website is listed below. If you telephone them they can give you the name of the distributor in your state who carries their products.

http://www.baystatemilling.com/rocky...ling/main.html


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks, will do that on your recommendation. 

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kuan,

Ever tried any of the King Arthur Flours? And you can order it online!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I hate to bring this thread back on topic  but I just got a notice about a KA Master Sourdough class in NYC. It is in conjunction with Slow Food USA and is at the French Culinary Institute. 

March 9th
10:00 - 5:00
$150

There are only 16 spots in the class and it's hands on. The instructor is Jeffrey Hammelman, Director of The Bakery and Baking Education Center @KA. He is one of less than 100 Certified Master Bakers in the U.S. For details call slow food @212-965-5640.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

ooooooooooo, wish I could attend.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Me too  Sadly, March 9 happens to be my Most Awesome Girlfriend's birthday. She said I should go but I don't think I would enjoy it.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Kyle,
Each time you speak of your darling, I picture this beautiful creature walking around with a satin sash across her chest like Miss America that says "Most Awesome Girlfriend". I hope she has a wonderful birthday.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You mean you don't have a sash?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

It says "Most Spectacluar Wife, Mommy, and All Around Wonderful Person " but you could have guessed that. LOL. 
:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:









back on topic: Risa, were you able to attend the King Arthur class last Thursday?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

A distributor local to your area probably carries KA flour in 50 # sacks, too - at less than $15 per sack.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I unfortunately could not attend. The puppy got neutered that day and I couldn't leave him and the older dog alone. I was worried about the stitches getting torn out. I should have a sash that says "Bestest Mommy," but then people would think I'm even more crazy


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Oh, I hope the puppy is doing o.k. Sorry you couldn't attend-I should let you know that the K.A. flour is on sale 1/2 off all week at Schnucks and I they have some high gluten in stock ( I just bought some this morning).


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Thanks for the tip! I didn't read the flyers this weekend and probably wouldn't have gone to Schnuck's until next Saturday. Definitely want some of that high gluten to make some bagels and bialys.


----------

